# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Gaviotas en la playa al amanecer

## perdiguera

Mientras que veía como el sol no salía por la lejana bruma me he entretenido haciendo unas fotos a un bando de gaviotas que revoloteaban por la línea del límite del oleaje.
Aquí pongo unas fotos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 


Pasada de foto  :EEK!:  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

La verdad es que a mí también me ha gustado.
Está sin retocar tal y cómo ha salido el disparo. Es difícil conseguirla así. Es suerte.

----------


## REEGE

A mi esa y la penúltima, me encantan!!
Esa ola en el mar en la penúltima foto es impresionante Perdiguera!!
Es con esa cámara nueva que había en proyecto??
Muy buena esa competencia que le está saliendo a Los Terrines y Ceheginero... y demás!!

----------


## perdiguera

> A mi esa y la penúltima, me encantan!!
> Esa ola en el mar en la penúltima foto es impresionante Perdiguera!!
> Es con esa cámara nueva que había en proyecto??
> Muy buena esa competencia que le está saliendo a Los Terrines y Ceheginero... y demás!!


Hola REEGE, la ola es como la gaviota sola, una casualidad ( o una causalidad ya que estaba allí )
Las fotos están tomadas con la Sony vieja, una alfa 100, de unos diez años y ya superada por muchas otras de la misma y otras marcas.
La nueva, si es que llega,  estará en el segundo semestre, cuando el plan de ahorro llegue a su fín.

----------


## José Antonio Ramos

Para mi la cuarta es la más bonita, el cielo tiene colores más definidos y limpios, además las olas está captadas en su mejor momento. Hablando de gaviotas y 
tratándose de embalses, os dejo fotos de gaviotas tomadas en el pantano de Alcántara. 
Se trata de la variedad Gaviota Sombría que pasa el invierno en grandes lagos, pantanos ...

----------

